# Colored Menu's?



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

How do you add color to the pop up Menu's on a gingerbread sense 3.0 rom instead of the boreing stock gray and white color's?


----------



## mikebeam (Aug 16, 2011)

What kind of phone?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mikebeam said:


> What kind of phone?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


One would assume Thunderbolt since it's in the Thunderbolt section.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> One would assume Thunderbolt since it's in the Thunderbolt section.


Lmao. Doh!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## GokuDomo (Aug 22, 2011)

"Natemz said:


> Lmao. Doh!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


You're supposed to say "I meant what rom" ;-)


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

well the image is for sure either in the framework-res.apk, or the systemUI.apk (if gingerbread) just a matter of finding the right one. been WAY to long since i have looked in there so i am no help at all....lol


----------



## androidbuff (Jul 15, 2011)

it is your boring grey or black and white for a reason.. colored icons will hog system resources.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

androidbuff said:


> it is your boring grey or black and white for a reason.. colored icons will hog system resources.


I don't see how displaying color can hot a system's resources. The colors are going to be defined by a variable. When you set this variable to say, white or red, it's all the same for the OS - it's just storing a value in memory. Regardless of what the color is, a value must still be stored and read from memory.


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> How do you add color to the pop up Menu's on a gingerbread sense 3.0 rom instead of the boreing stock gray and white color's?


To answer the question the easy way is to use the uot kitchen. Google it to find out more.

Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> To answer the question the easy way is to use the uot kitchen. Google it to find out more.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


UOT kitchen does'nt have that particular feature just yet, Yes you can add color to popups but not the popup when you hit the menu button


----------

